

Ask HN: Change my consumer's buying mindset. - iworkforthem

Not sure if any of you guys have this problem too. Everytime I see a new gadget/toy/app, I would want to buy it and try. Most of the time, I dun need it, some times I know I can make a better one. But never I can get around it and actually go do it and deliver the better product to the market.<p>Not sure if you guys get what I mean. If you do, I appreciate some advice to get around this buying/consumer mindset, it is costing to waste my time and money on stuffs I dun really need.
======
codeup
Have you asked yourself why you have this mindset? Is it for technical
curiosity, social status, boredom or something else? Whatever reason you
honsetly find for that, ask yourself how much of it is externally induced
through advertising, colleagues, friends etc. Once you find this out, you will
have made a first step towards knowing what _you_ really need and spending
your money on just that.

~~~
iworkforthem
I guess I'm primarily externally induced by the advertising and technical
curiosity. Either which are very difficult to cut out with YouTube, and the
media.

The pleasure side of having these gadgets/toys out-weight the pain of not
accomplishing much with my apps. I guess I must find more leverage on the
accomplishment side.

~~~
codeup
If the pleasure of consuming outweighs the pain of accomplishment, then what
makes you think you should change ways?

~~~
iworkforthem
The pains of having paying all the bills out-weight everything!!! Even the
pleasure of consuming! Wah la! You are good. :P

